# New guy, from England



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi everyone! Hoping to find advice here on how to get better results from smoking meat, I've got a brinkman charcoal smoker but want a better one with more control, I can't get brisket right :-(


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I would look at a WSM 22.5.

I think it may be what your looking for.

Al


----------



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Al
Sorry I should have mentioned I'm thinking about electric smokers for ease of use, there's not much available in the uk


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2017)

There's plenty of UK guys on here.

I'm sure one of them will have an answer for you!

Al


----------



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

Look forward to speaking with them! Thanks Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

Did a 14 hour brisket on my Brinkmann . Was wonderful..  Very little fussing was needed. Mine has been tuned for good results.. maybe you could do the same..  Mine is,a Smoke N Grill. Hope you stick to it and maybe a new smoker is just what you need to keep you interested and happy.. good luck.. welcome  
:welcome1:












IMG_20170715_181028.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 22, 2017


----------



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh I shall never give up!! Whenever I try brisket it ends up like old leather, maybe I'm not preparing the meat properly? How often do you top up the charcoal?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

I use one load of charcoal that is just about 3kg or 7 lbs.


----------



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

I found one load only lasts about 3 hours


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

You have same one as me?


----------



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

No mine is the very basic version


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

smoker_01.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 22, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

One like this


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

61.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 22, 2017






Or this?


Can't forget, it's 7 p.m. here and after midnight there..


----------



## tomtit (Jul 22, 2017)

It's ok I'm on a night shift! Yes it's the first one


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

You can keep it and modify it and make it work much better.. get another smoker if you like but keep that one for fun


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi tomtit,  Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Group,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

The UK Smokers Group Is where UK members can ask and share information that is unique to smoking and curing in the UK and does not obviously fit into any of the main forum categories.

sorry for the late reply, but I have literally just arrived home form this years UK-SMF Smokers Weekend in Woodhall Spa, where members attended and cooked together.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 23, 2017






http://www.uk-smf.co.uk
Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## tomtit (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi thanks for reply! Yes I have just found the U.K. Group! I'm gutted I just missed that, would have been amazing, I brew my own beer and the good lady is fantastic at desserts so we might have fit in nicely [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Tom, just replied to your post on the UK Roll Call page.

I have aged several questions about your set up.

We will be able to get you smoking low & slow.

I am sure you will fit in nicely and contribute to the group.


----------



## gary s (Jul 23, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice hot sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------



## tomtit (Jul 23, 2017)

Thankyou Gary! Pleasure to meet you [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 24, 2017)

Please take some photos of the smoker you have, and let us know what model it is so we can do some research on it.


----------



## tomtit (Jul 24, 2017)

IMG_2742.JPG



__ tomtit
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## tomtit (Jul 24, 2017)

It just says Brinkman Gourmet charcoal smoker on it, no vents on top but there is a side door that could possibly be used to regulate heat? I've ordered a dual probe thermometer too


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

You can spend a few bucks to modify that one if you have the patience and a drill[emoji]129299[/emoji]  You can find a bunch of peoples modifications in here that have done the kind you have. It's not very technical but you have to round up a few things .


----------



## tomtit (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't mind putting the effort in! We all here know that it's well worth it!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

This guy named Gary s has some threads showing his mods with your smoker.. as well as some of the UK users.. for the most part they include adding air holes to the base that you can open or close. Adding a grate in the charcoal pan for your ashes to fall free of the coals. Adding a vent on top and a seal around the lid that prevents heat from escaping there..

Your in the UK so maybe the group there can recommend the stores and parts they used . [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

I can show you some stuff I did.













1500922808236597569470.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

IMG_20170724_150200.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

I used sealant for high temperatures to put on a rope gasket used for a  woodstove . It's 1/2 inch diameter.. not sure millimeters.. then you see I added a vent on top. You can add one or 2. I also put in a piece of threaded pipe with nuts on both sides to allow my temperature probes for the cooking grate and meat to go through. I use a dual probe digital thermometer..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169012/ecb-mods/0_20


----------



## tomtit (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for that, I'm just a bit overwhelmed at the moment with mods and how/where to get the equipment!! I've bought a dual probe and have managed to keep the smoker quite stable at 225 degrees without any mods, I just open the side door slightly


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome tomtit, from a fellow UK newbie happy smoking,graham


----------



## tomtit (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Graham


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi tomtit it's easy to mod vertical smokers here's mine













IMG_20170730_192326010.jpg



__ bakerboy
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 31, 2017)

Feet moved to outside,charcoal bowl has been drilled for ash to fall out bottom, 3/4 inch black iron threaded tube for air flow, and new ally feet so pan sits right at bottom of smoke chamber.













IMG_20170730_192456898.jpg



__ bakerboy
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 31, 2017)

Looking at pan from above













IMG_20170730_192434161.jpg



__ bakerboy
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 31, 2017)

IMG_20170730_192531417.jpg



__ bakerboy
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 31, 2017)

And last new handles on my grill as there were none and I've got fat fingers that wouldn't fit down between grill and side of smoker lol













IMG_20170730_192344994.jpg



__ bakerboy
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## tomtit (Jul 31, 2017)

See I struggle with the most basic diy, I haven't got a hope in hell of doing all that


----------



## bakerboy (Jul 31, 2017)

Really it is easy take ur time measure twice cut once, fittings come from local gas pipe shop that's the main bit u can stand pan on bricks if you have to, feet on smoker unbolt move to outside rebolt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 31, 2017)

Never saw that model.. Looks good man..  [emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## bakerboy (Aug 6, 2017)

Doing a dry run of my smoker mods using lump wood and minion method, top vent open full,all four vents on bottom open, been alight for one HR so far temp at grill level is 210f, doing this run as doing a pork butt in two weeks, can you smoke butt at 210f, eny help will b greatly appreciated. Graham.













IMG_20170806_172328634.jpg



__ bakerboy
__ Aug 6, 2017


----------



## bakerboy (Aug 6, 2017)

Just read some post slot of u smokers don't put water in the pan, mine has 3 litres of water in is it important to have water or not? Ta for replys


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 6, 2017)

bakerboy said:


> Just read some post slot of u smokers don't put water in the pan, mine has 3 litres of water in is it important to have water or not? Ta for replys


I don't use my water pan with water. I put a big brick in it that will hold alot of heat. And cover the pan with foil on top to keep the pan clean. 
Water uses more charcoal to heat and keeps your top side temperatures lower.












1502049092617-417386680.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 6, 2017


















1502049167645315635495.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 6, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 6, 2017)

With no water in the pan your temps should go up. 210 would be a bit low. The water does that .


----------



## bakerboy (Aug 6, 2017)

Cheers rings r us , been keeping a log,temp at 720pm UK time was 211f that was 3hrs after start up now 9pm and temp is 222f water still in pan about an inch,almost 5hrs.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 6, 2017)

Good.!. yeah, water only can get to 212 so most of the heat will be off the pan about that temp. The heat around the edges Will be higher and as the water evaporates and is less water in the pan,the temps go up.


----------

